# Omega Seamaster Polaris



## Trigger

Just procured one of these chaps, and that's me above. Wow.	Stunning and classy watch.

Anyone else got one of these?	Or one of the other variants?

Considering the age of the watch ( mine being approx 20 years ) they look very much ahead of their time.	I'm going to have to have it re-sized and I see from other info on the web that the bracelet isn't pinned with normal pins and instead is held together with small spring bars.	Can anyone confirm?	I haven't attempted to monkey around with it just in case I end up breaking the wee thing of beauty.	Its certainly worth a few quid getting the local Omega dealer to re-size it for me in any case.

I think I got a good price on it - I'm not soliciting for valuations in case anyone's wondering. 

pic from google










smashing watch


----------



## inskip75

I have this similar style and age one - 200m diver - generally called pre-Bond. As far as I know the bracelet is pins and tubes and quite easy to split with the correct tools.


----------



## Trigger

inskip75 said:


> I have this similar style and age one - 200m diver - generally called pre-Bond. As far as I know the bracelet is pins and tubes and quite easy to split with the correct tools.


Yeah I have some pin tools etc but the link holes seem quite small and I don't seem to have any narrow enough. I shall resist in any case because it's just not worth the grief.	Normal link adding / removal is fine but Mr Ham Fisted isn't going to be let loose on this.

Nice watch BTW. Looks like a similar bracelet.


----------



## Trigger

Ha ha ha! Sorry to come over like a kid on Christmas day but I've only just noticed that the analogue display on this moves the minute hand in a one-off 6 degree movement every minute. This just gets better.


----------



## kevkojak

What sort of cash is sensible for one of these? I have my beady eye on one which I suspect might be cheap for what it is, but it's a really short bracelet and I'm struggling to get links.


----------



## pugster

ive seen quite a few of these at auction, they usually go pretty cheap 

*last one at fellows went for Â£240 plus comission , it was in good nick aswell


----------



## Trigger

pugster said:


> ive seen quite a few of these at auction, they usually go pretty cheap
> 
> *last one at fellows went for Â£240 plus comission , it was in good nick aswell


That would be pretty much what I paid for mine, and it is in very good condition. Are you sure those auction ones are all the multi-function model though? presumably those will sell for a bit more than the basic analogue ones.

I'm pretty sure the price I've paid is reasonable. There aren't many to be seen on an auction basis on Ebay to compare. There are a few on buy it now and these tend to be between about Â£500 and Â£650. Sometimes without a best offer option.

I don't know a great deal about watches but I really can't see these doing anything but appreciating very well indeed.


----------



## pugster

they have been low price for some years, the one i saw was the titanium version iirc , gold+white metal is out of fashion and has been for some time , you can see this by looking at the prices of any gold/metal mixes and the amount of time they usually take to sell ,im not saying its a bad watch (we all like different things) , if it had been steel /titanium only i'd have bought it .

no point looking at fleabay buy it now , you need to look for the green 'sold' ones 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMEGA-SEAMASTER-POLARIS-CHRONO-WATCH-PAPERS-/200715142481?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item2ebb8e0551


----------



## Trigger

pugster said:


> they have been low price for some years, the one i saw was the titanium version iirc , gold+white metal is out of fashion and has been for some time , you can see this by looking at the prices of any gold/metal mixes and the amount of time they usually take to sell ,im not saying its a bad watch (we all like different things) , if it had been steel /titanium only i'd have bought it .
> 
> no point looking at fleabay buy it now , you need to look for the green 'sold' ones
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.u...=item2ebb8e0551


Thanks.	At a quick glance I found a couple the same that sold for Â£365 and Â£450.	There were two with major faults that both went for Â£200+.

Quite pleased with that.	This is definitely one to sit on (not literally) for a few years.	But inevitably it wont be long until the next one comes along that I'll obsess over and I'll have to sell it to fund a purchase.	I can't be the only one like that.

Next ones up might take a while.	A Zixen or a Baby Ploprof. Already obsessing.

Edit - Also tracking a couple of current auctions for basic analogue models, international auctions.	Now that's obsessive.


----------



## kevkojak

Well I've spied one in a pawn shop just over the Â£300 mark but short as hell, needs a good 3, maybe 4 links. Might be worth a look.


----------



## Podie

Just a word of warning on these... I picked one up for the missus a couple of years ago. Whilst most of the functions work, the alarm doesn't. Had it in to my watchmaker recently and it's a Â£400 part that's required. So... check the alarm works before parting with any money!


----------



## Mr Blond

Omega resized my ebay purchase for free. I even got a free coffee out of it.


----------



## Pip-Pip

I like the hands on the Polaris, I think it was very much inspired by the Royal Oak / Nautilus hands. Never been sure about the analogue / digital combination but this watch has such unusual case styling I can go with it. Good for the price.

Cheers


----------



## Trigger

Pip-Pip said:


> I like the hands on the Polaris, I think it was very much inspired by the Royal Oak / Nautilus hands. Never been sure about the analogue / digital combination but this watch has such unusual case styling I can go with it. Good for the price.
> 
> Cheers


 :thumbup:	It's the 3 degrees movement of the minute hand with every passing 30 second period that takes the biscuit on the Polaris.


----------

